# freenet singels!!!!



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Wer kennt das: 
Bei diesen singelseiten "freenet" hat man einer Kontakt-Anzeige geschrieben. Die oder der jenige steht sogar mit Hausnamen und Stadt in dieser Anzeige. Von diesem Profil wird man dann später per mail angeschrieben das dieser Interesse an einem hat , bla bla bla und man solle ihm dann seine Handynummer geben.
Macht man das dann blöderweise schreibt dieser "angebliche singel" eine sms und man wird in ein gespräch verwickelt. Absender meist eine 5-stellige nummer 82208 oder sowas. 
Kostet natürlich 1,99 euro (steht aber nicht dabei)...

Was kann man gegen diese ..... machen, die nerven???

Immerhin holen die sich richtige Hausnamen aus Telefonbüchern und schreiben diese in ihre Anzeigen.
FRECHHEIT!!!

_ein Wort editiert, modaction _


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man gegen diese ...  machen, die nerven???


Nachdem Sie von Dir ja Geld berappen, mal anschreiben, wie Dein Standpunkt der Dinge ist und um eine Klärung des Sachverhaltes ersuchen.



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin holen die sich richtige Hausnamen aus Telefonbüchern und schreiben diese in ihre Anzeigen. FRECHHEIT!!!


Woher willst Du das wissen, womöglich ist das ja gar mit den Leuten abgesprochen oder reiner Zufall.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

In den *AGB* habe ich — als Nicht-Jurist :stumm: — folgendes gefunden:


> 3.3. Zu den kostenpflichtigen Diensten gehört insbesondere die Möglichkeit der Kontaktaufnahme mit anderen Nutzern über das Nachrichtensystem. Nicht jede Kontaktaufnahme ist kostenpflichtig, der Nutzer wird auf die Kostenpflicht vor Inanspruchnahme der Dienste hingewiesen. Soweit die Dienste kostenpflichtig sind, ergeben sich der Umfang der Leistung sowie die zu zahlenden Entgelte aus der zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses gültigen Leistungsbeschreibung sowie Preistabelle.


Die Preistabelle habe ich nicht finden können. Kann man die erst nach Anmeldung einsehen? Hast Du, Gast, sie irgendwo einsehen können? Du müsstest Dich ja, wenn ich das System richtig verstehe, angemeldet haben:


> 1.1. Für die interaktive Nutzung der Online Dating Plattform freenetSingles ist eine Anmeldung erforderlich. Diese besteht aus einer Registrierung sowie aus der Erstellung eines persönlichen Profils durch den Nutzer.


----------

